# What color is our Holland lop bunny?



## loverabbits (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm thinking this is a blue/fawn harlequin HL. He has blue eyes. Am I right? The thing that throws me off is the white. Typically they don't have white, correct? 

What color of holland lop would you recommend I breed him with?


----------



## KKM (Jul 3, 2015)

The white, in combination with the blue eyes, comes from the BEW gene. One copy of the gene results in the white markings and sometimes blue eyes, called "vienna marked". VM is not an accepted Holland variety. I'm not a breeder, but I do know that color comes secondary. What you should be looking at is his conformation- body/bone , head, ears, crown, feet/legs, condition, and fur ALL come before color on the table. When looking for a suitable match to breed him with, the doe should compliment these areas.


----------



## ladysown (Jul 3, 2015)

probably vienna marked, but might not be. 

Looks like a blue/fawn/white tricolour ... or a blue/fawn japanese VM (vienna marked)

If it is BLUE (true blue... like a light sky colour) it is vienna marked.

To me the eyes look more grey than blue. Hence the confusion whether VM or just an odd tricolour marking.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 3, 2015)

I think it looks vienna marked. If it's for show I wouldnt breed it. Harlequins are not an accepted color and neither is Vienna marked. Why deal with the headache of a complicated color when you can find rabbits of similar type and a color that's recognized

jmo


----------



## Azerane (Jul 4, 2015)

I agree that he's vienna marked, and also wouldn't breed if only because then you'll likely get the colour popping up again in future which is something you want to avoid since you won't be able to show them.


----------



## loverabbits (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. His eyes look more blue in person than in the picture. That combined to the white on his body most likely makes him a VM harlequin. If I was to breed him with a BEW, I could expect to have about half a litter of BEW right?


----------



## KKM (Jul 4, 2015)

When you use a punnet square, yes, you can estimate to have 50% BEW and 50% VM kits. However, you really should wait to see how he develops before investing in a compatible doe. As woahlookitsme mentioned, you can get rabbits of similar (or better) type in other colors. Many Holland breeders start out with torts, as they are the most common variety and consistently do very well on the show table.


----------



## lovelops (Jul 4, 2015)

Your bun looks like my holland lop that recently passed minus the blue eyes. It looks like Broken Holland Lop with Tortoise and Brown coloring. No matter what color, it's a real cutie!

Vanessa


----------



## ladysown (Jul 4, 2015)

if you want to breed for Blue Eyed whites, he would be a possible start. You can sell for pets the ones that don't meet your expectations. And you can always breed up over time. One doesn't always have to start with excellent stock when breeding. You can start with what you have and what you love and work your way to what you want.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 6, 2015)

You can start to work for what you want but you also have to be responsible and think of all the possibilities. Yes Vienna marked babies CAN sell quickly as pets because they are so different but that isn't a guarantee. You must have the space to house all of the non showable rabbits that you get. You will not get a blue eyed white rabbit unless the one you breed the rabbit to is a blue eyed white. If you breed this rabbit with another color you will get all Vienna marked babies. 

Also do not think of it as half the litter will be blue eyed whites if you breed with a BEW. Genetics does not work that way unless you have a huuuugeee population of babies. In one single litter it is each individual has a 50% chance of being blue eyed white or vienna marked. 
Luckily with VM rabbits if you breed with a blue eyed white and then breed those offspring back to a blue eyed white then your chances of getting BEW goes to 75%


----------

